# Zebralight delivery time



## Dadof6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I ordered my zebralight about 2 weeks ago and still have not received it. What is the delivery time for those who have received their lights?


----------



## Ashallian (Oct 30, 2007)

They sure knew how to test my patience, I can tell you that...
The delivery time was DX like...

Very pleased with the light though, already have a few friends wanting one.


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 30, 2007)

Unless a seller offers pricier, expedited service from overseas it usually takes 2-3 weeks for USPS to get the item to my door. That's just how it is. It wouldn't hurt to email ZebraLight. I received a response the same day, confirming my headlamp was shipped.

I received a JetBeam from Emilion's in Hong Kong as well as my ZebraLight within a week in California - both those times I think the timing was good and my item left Asia immediately so after US arrival they just had to survive customs inspection.


----------



## GaryF (Oct 30, 2007)

I ordered my last one on Oct 15, and received it on Oct 29 (yesterday), exactly 2 weeks. Not bad for overseas shipping, IMHO.


----------



## Dadof6 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Oct 31, 2007)

I ordered mine around midnight eastern US time on the 18th/19th. I got an e-mail on Monday the 22nd that it shipped. Hopefully it will come this week!


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 31, 2007)

I ordered mine on Oct. 5 and there was only one shipping option available on their site. I received my Q50 on Oct. 24th (19 days later)... It was a long wait but well worth it.

Btw, I received an e-mail from their Client Services dept indicating they will be delivering from the U.S. in the future... sounds like they'll be setting up shop closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 31, 2007)

RGB_LED said:


> Btw, I received an e-mail from their Client Services dept indicating they will be delivering from the U.S. in the future... sounds like they'll be setting up shop closer. :thumbsup:


 
Brilliant. This would definitely assist with their takeover of the (headlamp) world. One can only imagine what they're cooking up in the handheld flashlight department.


----------



## spyderknut (Oct 31, 2007)

I think they may have been backordered even though the site says "in stock".

I ordered mine nearly 2 weeks ago too. Paypal was not charged until about six days ago. I hope to have mine by the end of this week.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was shocked to check my email this morning and find that it had shipped *one day* after I had ordered it. Very impressed so far will let you know my delivery time when it arrives:thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF (Nov 27, 2007)

Took about 2 weeks. Well worth the wait. I did find my Zebralight kinda smelled bad on the inside, not sure what they ae using for lube, but it smells and is a bit sticky, to the point that if I let it sit it would take a bit of effort to budge the twisty. I cleaned mine out and used better lube, now the twisty action is smooth and it doesn't stick after sitting.


----------



## Toxic518 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered 2 Zebralights on 10/30 and am still waiting. I emailed Zebralight late last night and received a response this morning that they would check the tracking. Hopefully they didn't get lost. I'm in California BTW.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 27, 2007)

RGB_LED said:


> Btw, I received an e-mail from their Client Services dept indicating they will be delivering from the U.S. in the future... sounds like they'll be setting up shop closer. :thumbsup:


 
We will ship US orders from Plano, TX soon (non-US orders will still be filled from our Shanghai office). We may even setup some manufacturing there. Moving to Plano is more like 'back home' to me, because I lived there for about 13 years, my kids were born there, and I still use a Texas driver license as of today.


----------



## Grubbster (Nov 28, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We will ship US orders from Plano, TX soon (non-US orders will still be filled from our Shanghai office). We may even setup some manufacturing there. Moving to Plano is more like 'back home' to me, because I lived there for about 13 years, my kids were born there, and I still use a Texas driver license as of today.


I am extremely glad to hear this. I love having a source inside the US for quicker shipping times. Will this be available for the release of the H30?


----------



## RGB_LED (Nov 29, 2007)

ZebraLight said:


> We will ship US orders from Plano, TX soon (non-US orders will still be filled from our Shanghai office). We may even setup some manufacturing there. Moving to Plano is more like 'back home' to me, because I lived there for about 13 years, my kids were born there, and I still use a Texas driver license as of today.


Hi Zebralight, thanks for updating us. But, while that's great news for the US market... that's not so great for us Canadians that the lights will still be shipping from overseas ie. mine arrived after 19 days....  Any thought about shipping from Texas to Canada, afterall, we're just across the border. :buddies:


----------



## leukos (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine took about 3 weeks, but what a great idea for a headlamp!


----------



## Secur1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine was ordered on the 24rth and arrived today on the 4rth so 7 working days from Shanghai to EU - Greece is very very good.


----------



## Thujone (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know where they are shipping from now?


----------



## BruceD (Jan 2, 2008)

Thujone said:


> Anyone know where they are shipping from now?


 
I ordered one a couple days ago, got my EMS tracking #, and it's coming from Shanghai.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 3, 2008)

I must have ordered mine at precisely the worst time. It's been 5 weeks now. Zebralight says 4-6 weeks is not unusual. They said it's likely held up in US Customs. Guess I'll hold out hope a bit longer.

Geoff


----------



## DaveNagy (Jan 6, 2008)

I just received mine yesterday. My wife had ordered it as a Christmas present for me. Oh well.  I'm not positive when she ordered it, but I believe it took at least a month to reach me in California. (From China, not Texas, obviously.)


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 6, 2008)

That is some serious holiday back log. I received mine in California via non-EMS, on the following Tuesday after ordering it on a Thursday. This was back in October or November, though.


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ordered via EMS on 12/30; cleared US customs on the 5th.


----------



## Alan (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered 2 of H50 on Jan 6 afternoon and it arrived my office on Jan 9 morning

Alan


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 9, 2008)

Yippie!! Today I finally received a card saying I could pick up my lights at the Post Office tomorrow. That makes it almost exactly 6 weeks since ordering. Just what they said it could be. I wish they'd had the EMS shipping option when I ordered.

Geoff


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 10, 2008)

Woohoo, Geoff!! Boy, I would have ripped my hair out if I had to wait 6 weeks.


----------



## shuter (Jan 10, 2008)

Placed my Zebralight order on 1/6 and they show shipped on 1/8. So far so good. 

*Got mine today!! Placed order 1/6 and received 1/14. *


----------



## cat (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm used to waiting 2 or 3 weeks to get from the USA. 

From Hong Kong / Shanghai, I think it is slightly better, on average. And it costs less.


----------



## London Lad (Jan 10, 2008)

9 days to Monaco


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 10, 2008)

If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all. After the six week wait I found both headlamps to be faulty. One only lights on the first two levels, and the other's lens has a chip in it, probably ruining its water resistance. That one seems to work okay. I'll really enjoy this light if I ever get a good one.

Don't know what the Zebralight people will do about it yet. They've been notified. I'm assuming they'll send a prepaid mailer, at the very least.

I guess delivery time can be highly variable.

Geoff

Edit: Got a reply from Zebralight. They're going to send me new lights straight away via EMS. Kudos to "Z", and especially Lillian of their Customer Service Dept.


----------



## Ousanas (Jan 11, 2008)

that sucks.. I've had nothing but good luck with ordering from them

ordered last friday at about 8pm, got it today (they tried to deliver it yesterday)

arrived in cali tuesday, made it to ohio thursday. 


impressive from china


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 12, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all. After the six week wait I found both headlamps to be faulty. One only lights on the first two levels, and the other's lens has a chip in it, probably ruining its water resistance. That one seems to work okay. I'll really enjoy this light if I ever get a good one.
> 
> Don't know what the Zebralight people will do about it yet. They've been notified. I'm assuming they'll send a prepaid mailer, at the very least.
> 
> ...



I have that so called luck as well. :sick2:
Thanks for the update. This makes me feel a lot better about ordering one. I know I'll break down and get one soon.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 19, 2008)

All's well that ends well. Got my replacement lights a few minutes ago. Thank goodness I was home to sign for them, or I'd be waiting until Tuesday. It only took six days.

The two lights are perfect. Switching and finish are great. One has slightly darker anodizing than the others I've seen. Can't wait for darkness to fall. I've been pondering different hood/filter ideas since I ordered these puppies.

Kudos, again, to the folks at ZebraLight for solving the problems in a big hurry.

Geoff


----------



## clg0159 (Jan 24, 2008)

How long is considered a long hold-up in U.S. customs. I have tracked my H50 there and now I am waiting for the customs agents to do their job! Agonizing when you just can't wait!
Anyone know what I should expect?


----------



## mike2g (Jan 24, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> All's well that ends well. Got my replacement lights a few minutes ago. Thank goodness I was home to sign for them, or I'd be waiting until Tuesday. It only took six days.
> 
> The two lights are perfect. Switching and finish are great. One has slightly darker anodizing than the others I've seen. Can't wait for darkness to fall. I've been pondering different hood/filter ideas since I ordered these puppies.
> 
> ...


 

It's good to hear that your replacement went well. I ordered mine on 1/16 and received it on 1/22 (EMS is great). Unfortunately the light only was able to produce only one level of light so I'm sending it back for replacement. Lillian told me that "We will send the replacement to you soon." I'm not sure if that means put in the regular mail soon or send via EMS again. Otherwise my purchase on the 1/16 will likely take over 1 month to receive. Based on all the reviews though, I'm looking forward to receiving this light. Again.


----------



## mike2g (Jan 24, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> How long is considered a long hold-up in U.S. customs. I have tracked my H50 there and now I am waiting for the customs agents to do their job! Agonizing when you just can't wait!
> Anyone know what I should expect?


 
My H50 was in and out of customs the same day. (5 hours between airport arrival and exit from customs) I've had the same experience with another large DX order.


----------



## mike2g (Jan 25, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> All's well that ends well. Got my replacement lights a few minutes ago. Thank goodness I was home to sign for them, or I'd be waiting until Tuesday. It only took six days.
> 
> The two lights are perfect. Switching and finish are great. One has slightly darker anodizing than the others I've seen. Can't wait for darkness to fall. I've been pondering different hood/filter ideas since I ordered these puppies.
> 
> ...


 
Geoff, did Zebralight pay for the return shipping? I just payed $4.50 to have my H50 sent back because it worked only dimly, didn't change modes and was discharging my batteries overnight; I understand you had a less than perfect experience and was wondering how far Zebralight went to make things right. Btw I'm glad your replacements arrived in good condition and work as described.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 25, 2008)

I had to pay for the return shipping. It was only about $1.80. I was told to not send anything but the defective lights, no straps or accessories. And they sent back only lights.

I kind of expected them to send a mailer. Instead, one email said they would send me two Q5 models. I figured I was being upgraded for my trouble, so not getting a mailer was okay. Then the next email said two P4's had been sent. So, at this point I'm not sure which model I have. There was no packaging with the replacement light. But they work great, and I'm happy.

I hope they get you straightened out soon.

Geoff


----------



## mike2g (Jan 25, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> I had to pay for the return shipping. It was only about $1.80. I was told to not send anything but the defective lights, no straps or accessories. And they sent back only lights.
> 
> I kind of expected them to send a mailer. Instead, one email said they would send me two Q5 models. I figured I was being upgraded for my trouble, so not getting a mailer was okay. Then the next email said two P4's had been sent. So, at this point I'm not sure which model I have. There was no packaging with the replacement light. But they work great, and I'm happy.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Geoff for your input and fast reply, I'll let you know how it turns out.

Edit (2-4-08): Zebralight has offered to reimburse me for my return shipping upon receipt of my defective light, presumably because the light which they sent me was immediately defective (sx: draining batteries, short circuit?) Awaiting a new light by regular mail, ETA 3 weeks.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 25, 2008)

Ordered 01:44:17 Jan 24, 2008 PST and EMS shipped the same day. Should take five days, or less from HK to Los Angeles. We shall see  ...


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 25, 2008)

Dadof6 said:


> I ordered my zebralight about 2 weeks ago and still have not received it. What is the delivery time for those who have received their lights?


3 day with EMS.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 29, 2008)

*7 Days shipping for me*

Ordered two H50 Q5s on Jan 21. They Shipped Jan 22 (with free EMS shipping upgrade - good through end of January). Just received them today Jan 29 (Utah). For me, the: "7 to 10 days shipping" promise came in at 7 days. Both units work perfectlly and each package included all components (but note that there is no instruction manual - just the specs on the back of the package).

Very happy customer!


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 29, 2008)

From order to hands-on, China to Portugal in less than a week (23-29JAN). Couldn't possibly ask for better than this!


----------



## adamlau (Jan 30, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Ordered 01:44:17 Jan 24, 2008 PST and EMS shipped the same day. Should take five days, or less from HK to Los Angeles. We shall see  ...


Received the afternoon of Jan 29. Five days :thumbsup:


----------



## horizonseeker (Jan 30, 2008)

6 days, shipped 24th, EMS delivered 30th.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 30, 2008)

I have heard from Zebralight they will be shipping out of Los Angeles next month for all U.S. orders! Woo hooo!


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jan 31, 2008)

Website lists both lights as out of stock, and there is no way to order. That sucks, I wanted to get a Q5 before the end of the month.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw that 'out of stock' also. I had been speculating that this might happen and it's one of 2 reasons - just my guesses. One is they wanted to sell out of the H50 before introducing the H30 so they wouldn't get stuck with a lot of H50's (which I don't think would happen as some including me would still like that format also). Or this is because they are moving to Los Angeles which I was told orders shipping to the U.S. would start shipping out of L.A. (but that implies they'd still ship others from China). Or maybe it is because Zebralight has gotten busy setting up in L.A. that they got behind on builds for orders. I just returned my H50 I had for one day (never worked) so I'll be majorly bummed if I can't get a replacement.


----------



## PocketBeam (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, here is my tracking information -

　
Timing Site Status 　 2008-01-29 18:55:00 SHANGHAI Posting 　 2008-01-29 19:07:00 11 Despatch from Sorting Center 　 2008-01-29 20:28:13 SHANGHAI Arrival at Sorting Center 　 2008-01-29 20:48:18 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center 　 2008-01-30 11:25:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Arrival at Sorting Center 　 2008-01-30 11:26:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Handed over to Customs 　 2008-01-31 08:51:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA USSFOA Released from Customs 　 2008-02-01 07:26:00 UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 92615 Arrival at Delivery Office 

1/28/08 to 2/1/08 pretty impressive delivery time.


----------



## Ent (Jun 14, 2011)

Bit of an old thread but very weird way they have of doing things. Send you a tracking number which then few days later does not show up on the system. I am used to seeing stuff been recorded quickly and then slowly winding its way here but this is the first time I have not seen the parcel recorded. Um? Zebralight might have a few issues with delivery. Hope it is just a slow boat from China rather than a sunk one.

Cheers


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 14, 2011)

So Zebralight doesn't deliver from Texas?


----------



## srfreddy (Jun 14, 2011)

I dunno- I think they ship out however much they can from Texas, the rest from China. I reckon it would be more economical to ship Zebralight China->Consumer than Zebralight China->Texas->Consumer though.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 14, 2011)

Why have the Texas connection (whatever that connection is)?


----------



## srfreddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, they are based there, and I would imagine that they keep a stock of all their lights...


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 14, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> Well, they are based there, and I would imagine that they keep a stock of all their lights...



I would think that as well so why all the shipping from China with the long wait?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 15, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I would think that as well so why all the shipping from China with the long wait?


 
like srfreddy mentioned, direct shipping from China is cheaper. especially since China postage rates are subsidized.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 15, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> like srfreddy mentioned, direct shipping from China is cheaper. especially since China postage rates are subsidized.



He pointed out that they keep a stock of their lights in Texas. What good is that stock of lights in Texas if customers have to wait for shipment from China?

You might as well be dealing with DX.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 15, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> He pointed out that they keep a stock of their lights in Texas. What good is that stock of lights in Texas if customers have to wait for shipment from China?
> 
> You might as well be dealing with DX.


 
well, they probably have inventory in the US for US orders and inventory in China for world wide orders. when US inventory falls short, they probably ship US orders from China. from my experience, i don't think China shipping takes that long now-a-days. DX is slow, but nothing else i've ordered from China has taken longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## Ent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi

Zebralight's communications could do with some work as well. No response to my email and the tracking numbers supplied appear to be "test" ones used as an example of the format not the real ones. In all a very frustrating process typical of a dodgy Ebay Chinese dealer you strike. Would have thought better of a USA based company.

Anyway for some strange reason an Australian reseller had the H31 (CR123A) version and it was cheaper and arrived overnight. If the AA is as good then I should be happy. Tempted to say great little light not so great on the delivery front and communication side. I do wonder though what Zebralight are up to re manufacturing and business model and hope I do not wind up posting in the reliability thread.

Cheers


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 16, 2011)

The format of their lights is why I don't have one (and price) but that's just because of personal preferences and my use for headlamps.

However if they did come out with a model that was more to my liking I'm not sure I'd buy it unless REI carried it because after dealing with DX I'm not in the mood for any more business models based on poor communication. At least with DX it's poor communication and low price. With Zebralight the price is not low.

It really seems more like a Chinese company with poor communications skills that has decided to relocate to Texas.

They should use sbFlashlights as their dealer in the US as those guys have excellent communications and customer skills.


----------



## Ishango (Jun 16, 2011)

The last ZL I ordered was a SC30w. I received it (from China) in the Netherlands in 6 days just last week, I thought it was pretty fast actually. My SC51w (ordered earlier this year) was received at a similar interval (also from China).


----------



## Ent (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

Well sent a rather firm email and got a reply with a proper tracking number. Also a comment that China Air takes generally three weeks to deliver if not longer. Um? slow boat to China and even slower aircraft back?

Cheers


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 20, 2011)

you're disappointed with Zebra CS. we get it.


----------



## Ent (Jun 20, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> you're disappointed with Zebra CS. we get it.


 
How cute. You must be the life of your own private party of one.

Simply reporting what I found re delivery and what any person can expect from Zebralight re delivery, that being three weeks.

(Shrugs shoulders and wonders what next icons will appears)


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ent said:


> (Shrugs shoulders and wonders what next icons will appears)



you totally should have used :shrug: and :thinking: and maybe even :shakehead

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolster (Jun 20, 2011)

Robostudent is welcome to _my_ party any time. (Provided he brings his light collection, of course!)


----------



## Ent (Jun 21, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Robostudent is welcome to _my_ party any time. (Provided he brings his light collection, of course!)



Um? I thought it was someone else's job to be the bringer of light but I have known to be wrong, could be complex though







(I assume that these are the correct icons)

Cheers


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Robostudent is welcome to _my_ party any time. (Provided he brings his light collection, of course!)


 
lol. thanks Bolster. you're still dangerous, but you can be my wingman anytime. :twothumbs

Edit: hey Ent, please don't let my antics make you feel that you are unwelcome here or anything. i'm just a goof. and i was pointing out, in my own dumb way, the fact that you were posting in a thread already entitled "Zebralight delivery time" that already had 49 posts documenting Zebra's CS deficiencies. and that you were, more or less, rehashing old news. i surely could have done that with more subtlety than i did. i think the members of the headlamp sub-forum appreciate all views and opinions, so please don't let my high jinks discourage you from posting about any further misadventures with Zebra CS if you desire.


----------



## Spypro (Aug 2, 2011)

I ordered a H501w from Zebralight a while ago. They shipped it on June 16th. I received it today. I was thinking that the slow boat was sunk by a sea monster. I must say that Canada Post's strike did not helped much. Well at least I got my H501w !


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 3, 2011)

I ordered a SC51. They shipped on 20-Jun-11. Have not receive it yet. Kind of slow when its shipping from China to Singapore. Next time, I'll probably ask for shipping upgrade.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 11, 2011)

I ordered mine earlier this month (August 2011) directly from Zebralight, and received it in less than a week.


----------



## jkak (Aug 18, 2011)

If it is being shipped to an address in the US then it will ship from their US Office in Irving, Texas and will take about a week to arrive.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Nov 2, 2011)

Ordered a SC31 on 9/29/2011
Shipped 9/30/2011
Left China 05/10/2011
Still haven't received it....
Update 7/11/2011: Still waiting.


----------



## Captain Photon (Aug 10, 2015)

Just a quick FYI on current delivery times from ZebraLight:

Ordered an SC62W (in stock) on 13th July 2015

Arrived at their local (I presume) post office Nanjing on 23rd July

Left Nanjing on 25th, arrived/departed Shanghai Pudong on 26th July

Delivered to Melbourne, Australia on 10th August.

So, 28 days in total, or 18 days for the actual delivery component.

The tracking system didn't get updated after it left Shanghai.


Hope this helps 


Cheers, CP


----------



## indie (Aug 13, 2015)

CP, I gather that was with their standard air mail free delivery? I want one within 3 weeks so may look at their expedited shipping. Seems you have to pay to get them to get off their chair!


----------



## insanefred (Aug 13, 2015)

Captain Photon said:


> Just a quick FYI on current delivery times from ZebraLight:
> 
> Ordered an SC62W (in stock) on 13th July 2015
> 
> ...




Nice necropost.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, 

Are ZL's ordered in the US still shipped within the US and not from China?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 17, 2017)

roadkill1109 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are ZL's ordered in the US still shipped within the US and not from China?



I haven't' heard otherwise. Still coming from TX as far as I know.


----------



## Ag76 (Mar 17, 2017)

I ordered an H600w last month, and it was shipped to me from Irving, Texas. The website listed the H600 as "in stock", but it still took two weeks (10 business days) to ship. Once it shipped it didn't take too long for it to arrive, as I live about four hours south of the Dallas area.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks like I'll have to wait 2 weeks on top of back order time?


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 28, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait 2 weeks on top of back order time?


Not fun;(


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 29, 2017)

They must have read my post. Shipping notice sent a few hours ago


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 29, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> They must have read my post. Shipping notice sent a few hours ago


Perfect!!!!


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 1, 2017)

Out for delivery today...my face is stuck to the window. Hope I don't scare the postal carrier


----------

